# أصغر سماعة بلوتوث في العالم وبسعر مغري جدا



## خليك ايجابي (5 مايو 2014)

§(*§ (( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم )) §*)§¤*~ˆ
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
>---((( اللهم أغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضللك عمن سواك )))---<
[والأن بعد النجاح الذي حققته هذه السماعه ولله الحمد أولاً وأخيراً 
الآن في المملكه العربيه السعوديه
وقريباً في جميع الدول العربيه 
ويمكننا الشحن لجميع الدول العربيه
(( أصغر سماعه بلوتوث بالعالم ))
والتوصيل لجميع محافظات المملكه
السماعة الخفيه (أصغر سماعه في العالم)






لكل أنواع الهواتف النقاله بتقنيه البلوتوث

هل لديك مشكلة بالمدرسة او الجامعه ؟ هل لديك ندوة ولكن لاتعرف ماتقول؟أذن الحل لدينا !!!ا 

هذا الجهاز عبارة عن سماعه اعتيادية تعمل عن طريق البلوتوث ولكن الفرق هنا ان هذه السماعه مستحيلة الرؤية من اي شخص لايعلم بوجودها بسبب عدم وجود اي اسلاك موصولة بها

يتم ادخال السماعه داخل قناه الاذن وتوصل عن طريق التقنيه الاسلكيه الى حلقه موضوعه تحت الملابس ومن ثم الى ميكرفون شديد الحساسية موجود في قطعه البلوتوث الموصل بالهاتف كما هو موضح بالصور ادناه







مصنوعه من أفضل المنتجات الاوروبية ذات الدرجات الأولى لضمان جودة

نقل الصوت والأشارة





!!! مجربة !!!

: الحزمة تشمل 

سماعه صغيرة الحجم

حلقة الاسلكية


بالبدايه أحب أعطيكم نبذه عن النوعيه (الجديده) من سماعة البلوتوث (الأصغر) بالعالم
** الوصف **
سماعة أذن مصغره لاسلكيه وهي جزء صغير جدا يستقبل الإشاره من خلال الحث الكهرومغناطيسي . 
هذه السماعه جعلت الإتصالات السريه ممكنه حيث أنه لا يتم الكشف عنها بالأذن لصغر حجمها . 
وتستخدم بشكل واسع في عدة مجالات 
منها للأمن و التلفزيون و الأستديو و الإجتماعات و الندوات و المؤتمرات و للتواصل الغير مرئي

** المواصفات **
- تستقبل الصوت من جميع الأجهزه التي تحتوي على خاصية البلوتوث ( موبايل _ كمبيوتر او لابتوب - السياره )
- بطاريه السماعه صغيره جدا من نوع سوني 337
- عمر البطاريه من 3 إلى 4 ساعات على حسب ماركة البطاريه المستخدمه
- حجم السماعه 7×5×3 إنش
- وزن السماعه 0.8جم (مع البطاريه)
- المسافه بين السماعه و المرسل (المحمول) 10 أمتار

**الفرق بين السماعه الجديده والسماعات القديمه** 

هناك عدة أنواع من هذه السماعات ولكن الإختلاف ليس بالسماعه فالسماعه نفسها بجميع الأنواع :


بينما الإختلاف بنوعية المايكرفون أو بتعبير أوضح بنوعية الوصله الحثيه والمايكرفون معاً
ويختلف سعر كل سماعه ووصلته على حده 
فالسماعات التي تحتوي على مايكرفون بالسلك ارخص من الأخرى
والعكس صحيح


**مواصفات السماعه والمايكرفون**
1- تستقبل الصوت من جميع الأجهزه التي تحتوي على خاصية البلوتوث(موبايل _ كمبيوتر)
2- بطاريه السماعه صغيره جدا من نوع سوني 337
3- عمر البطاريه من 3 إلى 4 ساعات على حسب ماركة البطاريه المستخدمه
4- حجم السماعه 7×5×3 إنش
5- وزن السماعه 0.8جم (مع البطاريه)
6- المسافه بين السماعه و المرسل (المحمول) 10 أمتار

**محتويات المنتج**
1- السماعه المصغره للأذن (الغير مرئيه)
2- بطاريه السماعه الصغيره من نوع 337
3- المايكرفون المصغر للسماعه الموصول بالوصله الحثيه
4- شاحن للمايكرفون 
5- شنطه سوداء لحفظ المنتج

والصوره من تصويري وتبين الحجم الصغير للسماعه والمايكرفون بالسانتيمتر

*****للتواصل و الإستفسار ومعرفة الأسعار*****
عن طريق الإرسال على الواتس اب
0553436055
أو
للإتصال أو إرسال SMS :
0553436055
عن طريق الايميل
[email protected] 
الاستقرام
MRMAZ999

الرقم الدولي 00966553436055

رابط المتجر الرسمي 
WWW.majerstyle.com <http://WWW.majerstyle.com> 

الشرح على اليوتيوب
<http://youtu.be/cb37mZ_4Ibw> 

تقبلوا تحيتي

أخوكم في الله


ماجد 
0553436055


نشر وتسويق فريق الشاطئ للتسويق الالكتروني 
0537027094


----------

